# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Αναπαραγωγή 2017... στον αυτόματο.

## Kostas Angelo

Λόγω δουλειάς φέτος δεν έχω προλάβει να ασχοληθώ πολύ με την αναπαραγωγή του ζευγαριού μου και δυστυχώς δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει καθόλου τις συζητήσεις του φόρουμ. Παρότι μετακόμισα αρχές Μαίου, δηλαδή αλλαγή χώρου για τα πουλάκια την τελευταία στιγμή, και χωρίς κάποια προετοιμασία. Χωρίς αυγοτροφές, βιταμίνες, με την θερμοκρασία τα βράδια κάτω από 10 βαθμούς. Μόνο με απ ευθείας πρωινό ήλιο .. Έχω φωλιά με 6 αυγά. 

Επόμενη στόχος/πρόκληση (η θυληκιά μου δεν αποδέχεται ξένο σώμα στα μικρά της) εάν όλα πάνε καλά και βγούν πουλάκια, το πέρασμα κλειστού τύπου δαχτυλιδιών μιας και είναι αναγκαστικό εδώ.
[IM
G]Kostenloses Bilderhosting[/IMG]

----------


## Efthimis98

Κώστα μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και να σκάσουν όλα τα αυγά!  :Big Grin:  Εφόσον υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τα δακτυλίδια και δεν τα αποδέχονται μπορείς να μην το ρισκάρεις ή αν το ρισκάρεις σίγουρα δε θα το κάνεις για το φόρουμ. Εφόσον δούμε την πορεία των πουλιών από τη φωλιά μέχρι την ανεξαρτητοποίησή τους δε νομίζω πως χωρά αμφιβολία η προέλευσή τους. Ωστόσο, νομίζω προσωπικά πως αξίζει να προσπαθήσεις με πολλή προσοχή έτσι ώστε αν αντιληφθείς κάποια ύποπτη κίνηση να τα αφαιρέσεις.

Καλή τύχη!

----------


## wild15

Καλη συνεχεια!!!!

----------


## amastro

Με το καλό να δεις και μικρά Κώστα.
Για τα δαχτυλίδια, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις αυτό που έκανες πέρσι;
Να έρθει δηλαδή η δασική υπηρεσία (αν θυμάμαι καλά) και να τα δαχτυλιδώσει;

----------


## kostaskirki

Με το καλό Κώστα να σου πάνε όλα κατ' ευχή και να δεις μικρά να μεγαλώνουν!

----------


## IscarioTis

Με το καλο Κωστα καλοκλαρωτα!

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά.. Πρέπει να το ρισκάρω και δεν το κάνω για το φόρουμ αλλά πρέπει, γιατί εδώ είναι λίγο επικίνδυνα τα πράγματα με τους νόμους. Πέρυσι τα δήλωσα με ανοιχτού τύπου δαχτυλίδια γιατί είχαν περάσει ήδη οι μέρες για τα κλειστά , αλλά ο υπάληλος στο αρμόδιο τμήμα μου ζήτησε την επόμενη φορά να είναι με κλειστού τύπου. Και σε ομάδα στο watsapp που είμαι εδώ μέλος, μόλις ανέφερα ότι έχω πουλάκια με ανοιχτού τύπου μου είπαν να προσέχω αρκετά σε ποιόν μιλάω γι αυτά.

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς γίνεται με τη νομοθεσία, αλλά νομίζω είτε εκτροφής είτε όχι, με ή χωρίς κλειστά δαχτυλίδια, η κατοχή ιθαγενών θεωρείται παράνομη. Τουλάχιστον νομίζω κάτι τέτοιο είχε αναφερθεί παλαιότερα στο φόρουμ, χωρίς προσωπικά να το ψάξω περαιτέρω.

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Τα δύο πρώτα μικρούλια έσκασαν μύτη ταυτόχρονα τώρα το απόγευμα.

[IMG
fotos kostenlos[/IMG]

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Από τα έξι αυγά βγήκαν τα πέντε. Δυστυχώς το έκτο για κάποιο λόγο δεν ολοκληρώθηκε. Σήμερα είναι η τέταρτη μέρα για τα δύο μεγαλύτερα και πέρασα στο ένα δαχτυλίδι για να δώ την αντίδρασή της και ευτυχώς για την ώρα το πουλάκι είναι καλά μέσα στην φωλιά. Φαίνεται από τον συνωστισμό δεν το αντιλήφθηκε. Αύριο θα συνεχίσω με τα υπόλοιπα πουλάκια και ελπίζω να έχω καλά νέα με το δαχτυλίδωμα.
G]fotos hochladen[/IMG]

[IMG]gratis bilder hochladen[/IMG]

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπράβο Κώστα! Εύχομαι όλα να συνεχίσουν καλά.  :Big Grin:  Τελικά ο αυτόματος δούλεψε!

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Όπως ανέφερα και πιο πάνω την προηγούμενη Τρίτη πέρασα τα δαχτυλίδια στα μικρά..Δυστυχώς η μητέρα δεν τα δέχτηκε με αποτέλεσμα να μαζεύω τα μικρά από τον πάτο του κλουβιού. Αυτό έγινε 2 με 3 φορές με το κάθε μικρό αλλά ευτυχώς δεν υπήρξε τραυματισμός. Έτσι για να μην τα στρεσάρω περισσότερο τα έβγαλα τα δαχτυλίδια.
Από την Τετάρτη το απόγευμα όμως συμβαίνει ένα μικρό θαύμα... Το απόγευμα της Τετάρτης λοιπόν γυρίζοντας από την δουλειά βρήκα το μικρότερο από τα πέντε πουλάκια στον πάτο ανάσκελα, παγωμένο και ακίνητο. Νόμιζα πως ήταν νεκρό..Το πήρα στα χέρια μου για να το απομακρύνω και μετά από περίπου 2 λεπτά μου έδειξε σημάδι ζωής κουνώντας πολύ αργά το κεφάλι του. Αμέσως το ζέστανα για αρχή με την ανάσα μου, του έφτιαξα κρέμα και προσπάθησα να το ταΐσω. Ήταν δύσκολο γιατί δεν άνοιγε το στόμα και δεν μπορούσε να κατεβάσει την κρέμα. έπειτα από αρκετές προσπάθειες κατάφερα να το ταΐσω αργά το απόγευμα. Το ίδιο έκανα και 3 φορές κατά την διάρκεια της νύχτας. Το πήρα την Πέμπτη μαζί μου στην δουλειά και το άφησα στο αυτοκίνητο για να το ταΐσω στα δύο διαλείμματα μου. Παρόλο που το τάισα ανά 3 ώρες το πουλάκι έδειξε όρεξη για ζωή. Έτσι από Τετάρτη έχω αναλάβει χρέη μαμάς με πολύ λίγο ύπνο και διαλείμματα. Ήθελα να το γυρίσω στην φωλιά αλλά είναι πλέον πολύ μικρότερο και πιο αδύναμο από τα αδέρφια του και θεωρώ σχεδόν σίγουρο ότι δεν θα έχει ελπίδες στον ανταγωνισμό.

----------


## Efthimis98

Κώστα χαίρομαι που όλα πήγαν καλά με το μικρό. Εύχομαι να συνεχίσουν να πάνε όλα καλά!  :Big Grin: 

Κάτι μου λέει πως και αυτό το μικρό θα ονομαστεί Λάζαρος/Λαζαρίνα με προτίμηση στον Λάζαρο γιατί Λαζαρίνα έχουμε.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Του ταιριάζει απόλυτα. 

Με το καλό και στο κλαρί όλα τα μικρά!

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Ευθύμη. Θέλει πολύ κόπο, ειδικά όταν δεν υπάρχει ελεύθερος χρόνος, αλλά πιστεύω αξίζει να του δώσω την ευκαιρία να ζήσει.

----------


## Soulaki

Εννοειτε, οτι αξίζει......ψυχούλα μου, με πόση όρεξη τρώει.

----------


## xrisam

Κώστα μπράβο για την προσπάθεια μακάρι να τα καταφέρει.

----------


## johnrider

Προτεινω το ταισμα κυριως στα τοσο μικρα πουλια με οδοντογλυφιδα.
Σκεψου οτι η συριγγα και μονο θελει πολυ καλο πλυσιμο μετα απο κάθε γευμα.Ασε που σου χαλαει την θερμοκρασια και γεμιζεις και το πουλι με αερα.

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Ελπίζω και εγώ να τα καταφέρει.

Γιάννη ξεκίνησα με οδοντογλυφίδα να το ταΐζω αλλά είχα την εντύπωση ότι του τραυμάτιζα τον λαιμό και γι αυτό πήρα τις σύριγγες. Επίσης με βολεύουν γιατί στα διαλείμματα από την δουλειά δεν έχω χρόνο και χώρο να του ετοιμάζω φρέσκια κρέμα. Φαντάσου το έχω μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο και το μόνο που έχω μαζί είναι η σύριγγα με την κρέμα και ένα παγούρι με καυτό νερό για να την ζεσταίνω πριν από κάθε τάισμα. Ξέρω το να ζεσταίνω συχνά την ίδια κρέμα στην ίδια σύριγγα είναι επικίνδυνο αλλά δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή.

Έχω όμως ερωτήσεις..Τώρα στην έβδομη μέρα..
τι αναλογία νερού-κρέμας πρέπει να υπάρχει? 
κάθε πόση ώρα πρέπει να ταΐζω?
πρέπει ο λοβός να είναι τελείως άδειος για να ταΐσω?
Και τι θερμοκρασία πρέπει να έχει η φωλιά?

Στη φωτό από κάτω η αποπνικτική κατάσταση που επικρατεί στη φωλιά με τα αδέρφια του..

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Kostas Angelo



----------


## Kostas Angelo

Η μικρούλα μας τα κατάφερε αφού έδειξε θέληση για ζωή και μας έχει κλέψει την καρδιά..Θέλει συνέχεια να είναι έξω από το κλουβί και να κάθεται πάνω μας...



εδώ είναι ολόκληρη η οικογένεια...
[IMG][/IMG]

Ενώ η μαμά ταίζει και ταυτόχρονα έχει φωλιά με αυγουλάκια...

[IMG][/IMG]
Σήμερα έβαλα τον αρσενικό στο κλουβί με την κόρη του από την περσινή γέννα γιατί ήταν επιθετικός και ήθελε να βατέψει πάλι.. Το αποτέλεσμα.. Αυτός μέσα στην φωλιά για μισή ώρα περίπου ενώ και τα δύο έδειξαν πολύ εξοικειωμένα το ένα με το άλλο και άρχισαν ήδη τα φιλάκια..Δεν ξέρω πόσο ηθικό είναι αλλά διάβασα σε διάφορα σάιτ ότι έτσι πετυχαίνουν οι εκτροφείς τις γραμμές που θέλουν..
[IMG][/IMG]


Το ένα μικρό έχει αυτή την ουρά.
[IMG][/IMG

----------


## jk21

Κωστα σε εκτροφες που τα πουλια δεν ειναι πολλα , που δεν βρισκεις ευκολα αλλους γεννητορες , ειναι δεδομενο ενα τετοιο ζευγαρωμα και συχνο στην πραγματικοτητα  . Οι πιθανοτητες προβληματος υπαρκτες για νεκρωση κυριως εντος αυγου αλλα πολυ λιγοτερες απ οτι αδερφια μεταξυ τους

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Αδέρφια μεταξύ τους δεν θα το τολμούσα. Δεν το κάνω για να βγάλω πολλά πουλιά σε αριθμό αλλά γιατί όσο ο μπαμπας τόσο και η κόρη έχουν κάτι που μου αρέσει και θα ήθελα να το δώ πιο έντονο.

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Στις 17 Ιουλίου αποφάσισα να ανοίξω 8 αυγά που βρισκόντουσαν σε δύο διαφορετικές φωλιές (από τον ίδιο αρσενικό) γιατί οι μέρες είχαν περάσει. Δυστυχώς 8 πουλάκια ολοκληρωμένα νεκρά. Αποφάσισα να αφήσω το ζευγάρι χωριστά ώστε να ξεκουραστούν μερικές μέρες και να πάρουν δυνάμεις για την πτερόροια. Στις 24 Ιουλίου και ενώ τα πρώτα σημάδια της πτερόροιας ήταν εμφανή και τα πουλιά πολύ ήρεμα και νωχελικά αποφάσισα να τα ενώσω για να έχουν χώρο και γιατί κατά τη διάρκεια της χρονιάς τα κρατάω ενωμένα. Κατά την ένωση αυτό που έγινε με ξάφνιασε. 3 βατέματα απανωτά και ενώ είχα το χέρι μου ακόμα μέσα στο κλουβί. Επιτόπου έβαλα φωλιά και μετά από δύο μέρες στις 26 Ιουλίου το πρώτο αυγό έσκασε με δυσκολία (λόγω κρύου και προβλήματος δυστοκίας). Σήμερα έχω 5 αυγά και τα πουλάκια αναμένονται στις 10 Αυγούστου. Γνωρίζω ότι είναι αργά αλλά περί ορέξεως...

Από τα προηγούμενα 5 πουλάκια δυστυχώς τα 2 διαγνώστηκαν από τον κύριο Δημήτρη με Μεγκαμπακτερια αλλά χάρη στη βοήθεια του φαίνεται να πηγαίνουν καλύτερα. ¨έχουμε δρόμο βέβαια ακόμα γιατί φαίνεται ότι ο μύκητας μετά από δύο εβδομάδες επιμένει.



[/IMG]

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Τα τελευταία για το 2017. Ήταν στην αρχή 5άδα αλλά τα δύο τελευταία τα απέρριψε η μητέρα και έτσι ανέλαβα εγώ για 2 ημέρες. Δυστυχώς όμως λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου δεν τα κατάφεραν. Τα υπόλοιπα 3 είναι υγιή.

----------


## jk21

και του χρονου ακομα καλυτερα Κωστα !!!  Να τα χαιρεσαι !!!

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ κύριε Δημήτρη.. Του χρόνου ακόμα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα για όλους μας..

----------

